# Java Sparrow?



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

This is my Wife's bird










She bought it about 5 years ago with another 3. Two died after about a year and then she was left with a mating pair. She suspects this male bullied the two that died. His partner died about 3 years ago.

Question is, from what we have read they are not meant to live this long? Is it a Java Sparrow?


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

It's definitely a Java Sparrow.. an albino mutation.. It's claimed they live up to 9 years, but that figure isn't set in concrete.. There was one reported as living 13 years once.. So if yours is a little over 5 years old there's nothing unusual about it.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> It's definitely a Java Sparrow.. an albino mutation.. It's claimed they live up to 9 years, but that figure isn't set in concrete.. There was one reported as living 13 years once.. So if yours is a little over 5 years old there's nothing unusual about it.


Thank you, should he be on his own, we think he bullied others when he had cage mates


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

nickmcmechan said:


> Thank you, should he be on his own, we think he bullied others when he had cage mates


The problem is a cage is a very small environment, and just like with many other species there are the dominant ones which bully.. In an aviary for example the bullied birds can get away and normally survive.. I'm not saying you can never introduce another partner, but you would be better off changing to a larger cage and introduce them both together at the same time to a new environment.. It would be unwise to introduce another bird into HIS environment.. HIS domain which he would be more likely to defend against another intruder.. They're are no guarantees when you keep birds.. If you get another bird, be ready with another cage in case things go wrong...


----------

